# g scale



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

i have some g scale stuff and wanted to know is can the be converted to dcc


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i think so. i would check stall current on the motor and run a high amp decoder. you need to bring that stuff over and set it up in my back yard!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, if its motor can be isolated from the frame and track. Use a high amp chip rated for G scale.


----------

